# Bees levitate... Any thoughts??



## cleareyes

YouTube video
Bumble Bees, Levitation and Earth's Magnetic Grid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JrtTtpo7TA

Good documentary
RESONANCE BEINGS OF FREQUENCY - (OFFICIAL)
14:45 Part on bees...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6FGzh3ygw

“Next to the larynx in the bumblebees throat, there is a tiny hollow tube that acts as a resonance cavity that accumulates frequency. When the bee starts beating its wings, it does this to accumulate frequency which bounces back and forth in the resonator cavity until it reaches the same frequency of the earth, known as the Schumann frequency. Once the bee reaches the same frequency as its surroundings it evens out into what is known as zero point. When anything reaches zero point you can then change the energy. The bee is now free from the gravitational influence around it, creates its own little magnetic bubble and hovers around. There are some lizards and hummingbirds that do the same thing.” Ralph Ring.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

>> ... until it reaches the same frequency of the earth, known as the Schumann frequency. 

There isn't a single "Schumann frequency". Read what NASA says here ...
http://image.gsfc.nasa.gov/poetry/ask/q768.html

There are *seven* different frequencies identified at that page. Which one of those is supposed to be the magic one for bees? :scratch:


----------



## cleareyes

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >>There are *seven* different frequencies identified at that page. Which one of those is supposed to be the magic one for bees? :scratch:


The documentary RESONANCE BEINGS OF FREQUENCY talks about 7.83 hertz for the earths frequency.


----------



## deknow

This would be more appropriate in just over a month.


----------



## Phoebee

And just how is matching a frequency supposed to produce levitation?

There's a lot of hocus-pocus being waved about here. As a science fiction author, folks like to ask "where is my flying car?"

If it were this simple, we'd have our flying cars. I challenge the hocus-pocus wavers to build one, even bee-sized.

I'd also like to know how a cavity in a bee is supposed to resonate at that low a frequency.


----------



## aunt betty

Everyone knows that the frequency of the Jetson's space car is 7.83 hertz.
Just listen to it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdWswvLPdE0


----------



## Phoebee

aunt betty said:


> Everyone knows that the frequency of the Jetson's space car is 7.83 hertz.
> Just listen to it.


Not even close ... humans can't hear that low. Our audible cutoff is about 16 Hz. The Jetson's Car soundtrack has a peak signal content at about 130 Hz and -22 dB. Frequency content at 30 Hz is -60 DB, and at 20 Hz is down to -63 dB. The spectrum analyzer on GoldWave refuses to go below that.

The frequency spectrum of that track is, in fact, not all that dissimilar to the spectrum of adult worker bees in a hive, if you are doing Apidictor analysis.

Obviously, the Jetson's car flies on similar principles to bees, but I would suggest that it uses clear wings vibrating too fast to see.


----------



## aunt betty

Phoebee said:


> Not even close ... humans can't hear that low. Our audible cutoff is about 16 Hz. The Jetson's Car soundtrack has a peak signal content at about 130 Hz and -22 dB. Frequency content at 30 Hz is -60 DB, and at 20 Hz is down to -63 dB. The spectrum analyzer on GoldWave refuses to go below that.
> 
> The frequency spectrum of that track is, in fact, not all that dissimilar to the spectrum of adult worker bees in a hive, if you are doing Apidictor analysis.
> 
> Obviously, the Jetson's car flies on similar principles to bees, but I would suggest that it uses clear wings vibrating too fast to see.
> 
> View attachment 23047


Forgot the sarcmark "@" that indicates sarcasm but I think you got it. "Jane, stop this crazy thing!!!"... 
You're all right Phoebee. (two thmbs up)


----------



## M&M

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## cleareyes

Good video explaining the importance of resonance in the bee world... 

https://www.facebook.com/apihexsupplies/videos/892627354196929/


----------



## Oldtimer

The frequency the bumblebee in that video used for dislodging pollen was middle C, not 7.83 hertz. 

That bumblebees can do this is well studied and has nothing to do with the schuman frequency, levitation, or magnetic grid lines.

Also the well known myth that some aircraft engineer discovered that it is aerodynamically impossible for a bumblebee to fly is just that, a myth. Because of the popularity of this myth the matter has been properly investigated and it was found a bumblebee is totally aerodynamically able to fly.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

Oldtimer said:


> The frequency the bumblebee in that video used for dislodging pollen was middle C, not 7.83 hertz.
> 
> That bumblebees can do this is well studied and has nothing to do with the schuman frequency, levitation, or magnetic grid lines.
> 
> Also the well known myth that some aircraft engineer discovered that it is aerodynamically impossible for a bumblebee to fly is just that, a myth. Because of the popularity of this myth the matter has been properly investigated and it was found a bumblebee is totally aerodynamically able to fly.


They really seem to like the whacko/woo-woo stuff over at the Beemaster forum, this might get more traction over there. :lpf:


----------



## Phoebee

I used to work with an aerospace company founded by the people who built the human-powered Daedalus aircraft that flew from Crete to Santorini. They understood how bumblebees fly because they were specialists in low Reynolds number aerodynamics. Essentially, to bumblebees the air is far more viscous than it is to large, fast aircraft. Bees don't levitate, they paddle in syrup.

Its all about that old ditty:

Big whorls have little whorls, that feed on their velocity.
Little whorls have smaller whorls, and so unto viscosity.


----------



## Simp Weeb

> There are *seven* different frequencies identified at that page. Which one of those is supposed to be the magic one for bees? :scratch:


There are many species, they have to adapt to there environment, so I'm sure the answer is many. The link you provided is adequate for explaining the main key in the puzzle and that is that bees excite these fields threw a dance, comically called a waggle dance, which has been studied to generate even more electricity then before. Once tuned to this correct frequency they hover. There wings flapping in the way they do would not be capable of flight otherwise, hence why 5G is quite literally killing them off, if one cannot use basic information that science provides to figure this out we will get no where because how easy is it to discredit information when no one uses deductive reasoning and relies solely on exact studies, you can only trust 3rd party sciences these days or information will get shut down. The Egyptians knew to be very harmonic in terms of tuning to amplifying fields (the earths electromagnetic field in Egyptian is expressed as a sheshat, this is not just a representation of the atmosphere) here is more info on bees activity. It is copied from Godelectric.com:
When bees fly through the air, they collide with charged particles, from dust to small molecules. These impacts tear electrons away from their cuticle (their outer shell) and the bee ends up with a positive charge. We’ve known that insect cuticle builds up electric charge since 1929. Uwe Greggers from the Free University of Berlin has shown that Bees can detect these fields with the tips of their antennae, with measurements of living Bees producing voltages up to 450 volts. The insects’ waxy cuticles are responsible, they’re so electrically resistant that a substantial charge can build up and stay there. Since the 1960s, scientists have speculated that these charges could be useful during pollination. The Bee is often carved adjacent to the Wheat plant hieroglyph, showing that there is an underlying principle in the method of pollination. When bees approach the plant, pollen can actually fly through the air to their bodies due to charge differential between the Bee and the Plant. This is why the Bee hieroglyph means extraction.


----------



## William Bagwell

Timely bump of an interesting thread! Was trying to decide where to place this,









Yes, I know your not supposed to place two foundation-less frames together. The diagonal crossing between the two frames is my fault for taking a chance. It's the building up that has me puzzled. No, the super was not on upside down. Nor is it photo shopped. More than just these two frames like this in one weeks time. Only one small patch of normal down drawn comb on one frame so it went back in the hive between some foundation frames.

There is likely a better explanation than levitation or anti-gravity? If not I'll go next door and hunt for the "whacko/woo-woo" sub fourm


----------



## Oldtimer

It's cos you put a foundationless box on top, with no ladder so they can start at the top. 

Bees generally will not break cluster to go build comb in some unconnected part of the hive.


----------



## AHudd

I was feeding these bees using a hive body surrounding a gallon can. There was a mix of drawn frames and foundation below, but they chose to build beside the can.

Alex


----------



## William Bagwell

Oldtimer nailed it on being an entire box of foundation-less. Have observed that when alternating with foundation they draw the foundation-less first and often build at least one section too wide. Hard to pull and can not be moved without trimming... Not going to try this again.

Interesting that it is curved it two planes, Alex's much more so than mine. Festooning keeps it straight in one plane as well as vertical.


----------



## AHudd

Yeah, they really messed up the Housel positioning on this one. 


















I wondered if when they first started building this if the first part was straight and perhaps collapsed under the weight of bees causing the plane to change so drastically as they continued to build.

Alex

Edit; This took place over the span of three days.


----------

